# Batteries : cape town



## Riaz (8/3/18)

Howsit 

Looking for either 20700 or 21700 batteries. 

Which cape town vendors have stock?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

Riaz said:


> Howsit
> 
> Looking for either 20700 or 21700 batteries.
> 
> Which cape town vendors have stock?



@Riaz Pieter always has great deals on batteries! https://vaporize.co.za/rechargeable-batteries/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

